# Free "upgrade"



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I just was looking at my account online and noticed that I was eligible to receive a free receiver upgrade. I currently own (not lease) an HR23-700 and HR20-100. I called D* and got connected to the equipment department. The woman I spoke with was one of the nicest representatives I've interacted with in 11 years! Instead of having an "unknown" receiver sent to me, she arranged to waive the installation fee and have a technician come to the house. This will increase the chance of my getting an actual upgrade (to an HR24). I also confirmed the order/appointment with someone who added notes to the technician requesting an HR24. Now I'll just have to wait until Wednesday to see what's on the truck. If no HR24, I'll just cancel the order and keep what I've got. But, I'm hoping to get the 24. Wouldn't that be nice?!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kram said:


> I just was looking at my account online and noticed that I was eligible to receive a free receiver upgrade. I currently own (not lease) an HR23-700 and HR20-100. I called D* and got connected to the equipment department. The woman I spoke with was one of the nicest representatives I've interacted with in 11 years! Instead of having an "unknown" receiver sent to me, she arranged to waive the installation fee and have a technician come to the house. This will increase the chance of my getting an actual upgrade (to an HR24). I also confirmed the order/appointment with someone who added notes to the technician requesting an HR24. Now I'll just have to wait until Wednesday to see what's on the truck. If no HR24, I'll just cancel the order and keep what I've got. But, I'm hoping to get the 24. Wouldn't that be nice?!


The only sure way of getting a HR24 is through a dealer like SolidSignal. Another alternative is to purchase a HR24 from a dealer and getting a credit from DirecTV.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> The only sure way of getting a HR24 is through a dealer like SolidSignal. Another alternative is to purchase a HR24 from a dealer and getting a credit from DirecTV.


Big-box stores in my area (like BestBuy) no longer sell receivers. Can I get a credit if I buy from SolidSignal?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kram said:


> Big-box stores in my area (like BestBuy) no longer sell receivers. Can I get a credit if I buy from SolidSignal?


Most likely.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Most likely.


Thanks. Good alternative. But I hope it'll be on the truck!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kram said:


> Thanks. Good alternative. But I hope it'll be on the truck!


A lot of times the installer coming to your house will give you a courtesy call to let you know when he is coming or if he's running late. If he does ask what he has on the truck.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm assuming this is to upgrade the R10 correct? Or are you planning on returning one of the HR's?


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got my HR24! Very fast, indeed! Deactivated the D-10, and relocated the two other HD-DVRs. Many thanks to DirecTV's Case Management department, who quickly identified and resolved some cabling issues. I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kram said:


> Got my HR24! Very fast, indeed! Deactivated the D-10, and relocated the two other HD-DVRs. Many thanks to DirecTV's Case Management department, who quickly identified and resolved some cabling issues. I'm a very happy camper.


Great!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I have the same upgrade offer. Problem is I already have 2 HR 24's. Nothing to upgrade so why offer free upgrade.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

finaldiet said:


> I have the same upgrade offer. Problem is I already have 2 HR 24's. Nothing to upgrade so why offer free upgrade.


I have the same offer and assume they mean upgrade as in add another DVR to your set up. Not upgrade an existing DVR, but that's just they way I interpreted it. Since I'm under no contract, I assume they would like me back on a 24 mo commitment.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I didn't think about that! My contract is up also.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw the offer to upgrade/add a new receiver and decided to order another HD DVR. I only have one (HR20-700) plus a SD DVR in another room. They offered it at no cost (not even shipping) unless I opted for installation which I declined. I don't know what I'll get but it's replacing a R15-100 in the den. Now I get to buy a new HD television for the den!


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

Yeah...I "took advantage" of this bait and switch. Imagine my surprise when an HR22 which has apparently seen a hard life was delivered. I like DirecTV, but I REALLY don't like being duped. The website when I ordered the HDDVR showed an HR24 and even listed the specs for HR24.

I called Directv once I discovered the model and damage. I was told the only way for me to get an HR24 was to buy one from Solid Signal. Really? That's really dumb. 

I feel duped...which sucks, because I think Directv's product is the best around, and I've never had any problems with their customer service in the 5 years we've been with them. But I still feel like a sucker.

There's a replacement box on the way, but they say they can't tell what that will be either. Sigh...


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

I just posted the same story in another thread... I got the promo phone call, free DVR upgrade, no shipping, yada yada. I now have two HR21's, a HR23, and two HR24's. So, I wanted an HR24 for the re-commit to replace one of the HR21's. What do I get? An HR22 refurb. For two years? Right..... Don't think so....

Called retention, said there is no point to their offer, as I don't get anything for the re-commit, cancelled the re-commit, and am sending it back. Guy said, all the DVRs are the same, so why do you want a different one? Now, the other day, it was 'HR24 is newer, better tech, yada yada'....

The funny part is that I got an HR23 as a repair replacement earlier this week for another of the HR21's with a bad drive!

There *has* to be a way to have them be able to ship particular models in certain cases (like re-commits). I did get my two HR24's a while back this way (not from an installer), so somehow it is/was possible; I know it's not normal channels.

But why call people and 'promo' them and actually give them nothing? Crazy, really.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

FF Mac said:


> Yeah...I "took advantage" of this bait and switch. Imagine my surprise when an HR22 which has apparently seen a hard life was delivered. I like DirecTV, but I REALLY don't like being duped. The website when I ordered the HDDVR showed an HR24 and even listed the specs for HR24.
> 
> I called Directv once I discovered the model and damage. I was told the only way for me to get an HR24 was to buy one from Solid Signal. Really? That's really dumb.
> 
> ...


Usually these ad's have fine print saying "Model HR24 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary".


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Usually these ad's have fine print saying "Model HR24 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary".


Almost all of them do, but thats the part that makes their argument invalid, so people that arent happy choose to ignore the fine print.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Usually these ad's have fine print saying "Model HR24 pictured above. Your actual HD DVR may vary".





CCarncross said:


> Almost all of them do, but thats the part that makes their argument invalid, so people that arent happy choose to ignore the fine print.


In the case of a couple of posters in this thread it wasn't an ad but a telephone promotion, so when it's all verbal and the agent over-promises, there's no fine print. If it's on a web page and there are asterisks and you don't look at the footnotes, then it's your problem. But when you're sold something on the phone and don't get what you were sold, well ... it's not right to blame the victim.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

finaldiet said:


> I have the same upgrade offer. Problem is I already have 2 HR 24's. Nothing to upgrade so why offer free upgrade.


There is always the HR34.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> In the case of a couple of posters in this thread it wasn't an ad but a telephone promotion, so when it's all verbal and the agent over-promises, there's no fine print. If it's on a web page and there are asterisks and you don't look at the footnotes, then it's your problem. But when you're sold something on the phone and don't get what you were sold, well ... it's not right to blame the victim.


Getting into a agreement over the phone is rather foolish. Ask the solicitor to send you their promotion in writing. There you will see the asterisks, fine print, and footnotes. There's a old saying..."A fool and his money are soon parted".


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Thinking this over, I guess this promo is useful IF and only if you want an additional DVR. That's about all it's worth. Then, you are getting the $100 & shipping free. That's what I got. The freaking HR22 didn't even come with return labels, so they need to ship that now so I can send it back... 

If you want to 'upgrade' an older DVR, it's not worth it, as we've said, since you might get (as I did) old(er) equipment and be re-committed for nothing.

For an extra $100 over the savings, you can get an HR24 from SS, of course; and, yes, that will re-commit you, but you then do get the better hardware. To each his own.

(And, BTW, no one ever promised me an HR24. I just thought (since that's what they did last time) that 'upgrade' orders somehow could specify now. As we've seen, that has not changed. At all.)


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

leesweet said:


> Thinking this over, I guess this promo is useful IF and only if you want an additional DVR. That's about all it's worth. Then, you are getting the $100 & shipping free. That's what I got. The freaking HR22 didn't even come with return labels, so they need to ship that now so I can send it back...
> 
> If you want to 'upgrade' an older DVR, it's not worth it, as we've said, since you might get (as I did) old(er) equipment and be re-committed for nothing.
> 
> ...


Like I said in the other thread, in my opinion owned is the way to go. To each their own. I have HR20 and R22's because I chose them. When and if they get replaced it will be for HR24's or most likely the replacement will be sold and then I will buy an owned HR24.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought an owned HR24, because I wanted to put a 2TB drive internally, and be able to get a good percentage of my purchase price back if I ever decide to sell it (like to buy a HR34).

Dont forget to check the Buy/Sell forum here if you are looking for owned units. There are almost always some listed. I just bought an H24 for my parents bedroom last week on that forum.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Getting into a agreement over the phone is rather foolish. Ask the solicitor to send your their promotion in writing. There you will see the asterisks, fine print, and footnotes. There's a old saying..."A fool and his money are soon parted".


With regard to the situation for these posters here who were offered promotions over the phone, I still can't blame the customer as easily as you can. It's as clear as this: from their marketing to their customer service to their fulfillment centers, DIRECTV is over-promising and falling short for these particular customers. DIRECTV has to follow through. There are two sides to an agreement but I only see you finding fault with one.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drew2k said:


> With regard to the situation for these posters here who were offered promotions over the phone, I still can't blame the customer as easily as you can. It's as clear as this: from their marketing to their customer service to their fulfillment centers, DIRECTV is over-promising and falling short for these particular customers. DIRECTV has to follow through. There are two sides to an agreement but I only see you finding fault with one.


Then I would like to have their and your phone numbers. I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'm selling that can provide you or them fantastic earning potential in these economically hard times! :sure: Again, a fool and his money are soon parted. The "safe" and "smart" move is to get it in writing before buying into it.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Then I would like to have their and your phone numbers. I have a bridge in Brooklyn I'm selling that can provide you or them fantastic earning potential in these economically hard times! :sure: Again, a fool and his money are soon parted. The "safe" and "smart" move is to get it in writing before buying into it.


Well, you are nothing if not resolute in your belief that DIRECTV has no responsibility to meet its promises offered in a telephone exchange. Have great weekend.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

kram said:


> Thanks. Good alternative. But I hope it'll be on the truck!


You can call Directv and ask them to have the Installer's Dispatcher call you prior to sending out the Installer and then you can ask him if he has an HR24 because that is what you want.

If they do not have an HR24 then you can cancel the order and save the installer a trip to your house.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

My upgraded HD DVR came today. It's a HR22-100, obviously used. I guess it's an upgrade for me since it's replacing a SD DVR. Still disappointed though.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

etexlady said:


> My upgraded HD DVR came today. It's a HR22-100, obviously used. I guess it's an upgrade for me since it's replacing a SD DVR. Still disappointed though.


My service call went a little better. I was able to get a owned R22 swapped for a owned HR24 with no new commitment since I have the protection plan. It seems pretty awesome.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

kram said:


> I just was looking at my account online and noticed that I was eligible to receive a *free receiver upgrade*. I *currently own (not lease) an HR23-700 and HR20-100*. I called D* and got connected to the equipment department. The woman I spoke with was one of the nicest representatives I've interacted with in 11 years! Instead of having an "unknown" receiver sent to me, she arranged to waive the installation fee and have a technician come to the house. This will increase the chance of my getting an actual upgrade (to an HR24). I also confirmed the order/appointment with someone who added notes to the technician requesting an HR24. Now I'll just have to wait until Wednesday to see what's on the truck. If no HR24, I'll just cancel the order and keep what I've got. But, I'm hoping to get the 24. Wouldn't that be nice?!


That doesn't make sense to me. Your models are consider current. Unless they're now out to retire pre-H/HR24 boxes.

Nevermind. See it it's the D10 DirecTV offer to replace from the later posts.


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Almost all of them do, but thats the part that makes their argument invalid, so people that arent happy choose to ignore the fine print.


ALMOST...but not the process I went through. In fact, I just went through it again to make sure I wasn't blind, ignorant, or just plain stupid. While some may disagree with the last one, I'm certain I wasn't any of them.

No where in the ordering process did it say anything about getting a used receiver that wasn't the current model.

Argument = valid. That said, I really don't care too much if I get a 22 or a 24, but I would prefer one that doesn't look like it was dragged behind the delivery truck. I also think they should be more up front about what equipment you will receive. An informed customer is better than a disappointed one.


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

I did the free HD DVR myself yesterday. I currently have the HR24 and H24 upstairs. I'm planning on putting the new dvr in the bedroom and moving the H24 downstairs to my basement/workshop. I do hope they show up with the HR24 since it's not an upgrade, but a new DVR install. Not sure I'll except it if it's one of the older units. I'm hoping I get lucky as I do really like my HR24.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You should have had the CSR put in your notes that you wanted an HR24 and to have the Installer call you prior to coming out to see what they had available.

No sense in having the poor guy come out without your HR24 and then get sent away because you don't want something else. They don't make much per call anyway and now you will just be wasting his time and gas money if he doesn't have an HR24 and I have heard they are out and I don't know if they have had time to restock.


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

I did the upgrade online, but I did speak with the technician this morning. He called to say it would be around 3 pm today before he'd make it. I asked him which DVR he had for me and he said it was the HR24. Happy, happy, joy, joy.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

purwater said:


> I did the upgrade online, but I did speak with the technician this morning. He called to say it would be around 3 pm today before he'd make it. I asked him which DVR he had for me and he said it was the HR24. Happy, happy, joy, joy.


Great news. Let us know how your install went.


----------



## purwater (Mar 24, 2005)

The install went great. Of course when the guy named "Bob" called me the day before to confirm the appt. he kept saying he had me down for the HD DVR upgrade and new dish, etc. I told him I didn't need it and he said I did and it would be on the van. The installer shows up and I tell him that I don't think I need the dish. He said it would be much easier if I had SWiM and I said I do have SWiM. He said the work order says I don't and need a dish as well. Once I told him what I really had and he did a quick look at the dish he said this will be easy as pie. Swapped out the H24 for the HR24-500 and ran a coax to set up the broadband DECA. Everything went smooth and he was in and out fairly quickly. After my initial install last year I went back and moved things around a bit to make it cleaner which helped the guy yesterday. Moved my SWiM "splitter" under my deck out of the weather so all he had to do was drill down through the floor and out through a hole I had ready for him. A little silicone and all was good. Overall a good experience and I'm glad to have the extra tuners and storage space. My only complaint was that his trainee/helper had to go out to the truck for a bushing and he wore his boot covers out to the truck and back inside defeating the purpose of having them on. Tracked some slightly muddy footprints on my hardwood at the front door. Not a major deal and I cleaned it up easily. The HR24-500 seems to be very quiet in my bedroom. It's on an open shelf and I never heard any noise from it last night. Happy camper here.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

MysteryMan said:


> The only sure way of getting a HR24 is through a dealer like SolidSignal. Another alternative is to purchase a HR24 from a dealer and getting a credit from DirecTV.


What's the most effective way to go about getting a credit for buying an HR24 from Solid Signal? I've made multiple attempts to setup a credit (I have not bought anything yet) with the normal CSR's and they immediately say that they can't give credits for purchasing from 3rd parties. Is it just a lot of persistence?


----------



## leesweet (Jul 15, 2003)

Not at all. When I activated it, I told the front line CSR to transfer me to Retention, since she couldn't handle a credit of that size. The Retention CSR took about 20 seconds (literally) to issue the credit. I told her that they had told me to order the HR24 from SS if I wanted one, and then call back for the $100 credit, and she was very happy to do so. I even got Sunday Ticket To Go added on for free for the rest of the season (for the $30 that is, whatever...  ).

And, you can't 'set up the credit', you need to it when activating it. But it really shouldn't be a problem when you do it that way. They can tell it's an HR24 and maybe even tell it came from SS. (I'm making that last part up, but it's possible...)


----------

